# pygmy chameleon



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just need a little info about pygmy chameleons.......

1. How many times a week do you feed them?
2. What you can feed them?
3. How long do they live for?
4. Also do you need to add any vits or minerals to their food (dusting)?
5. Do you put a bowl of water in there?

Cheers peeps


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

bump.............


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*pygmy chameleons*

hiya, theres a few species of the pygmy chameleon, brookesiinae the stump tailed chameleons... if you let me know which you`v e got i could give you more info reguarding the care etc....
i`ll generalise, temp about 70-78 fahenheit..night time drop to 60-65..
food, smalll cricket, termites,fruit flies,, green fly, aphids,small spiders, small snails as long as they are from a pesticide free area.
small meal worms..
a shalllow water dish is recommended in a book im reading now and this is where im getting my info from..
life span 3-4 years..
feed them daily in the morning as well as misting them twice a day.
dusting is recommended....
hope i can help you...


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

brookesiinae which i think is what we have, do they require any type of U.V ill post up a pic of it later tonight?


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*full u.v*

full u.v pal... u.va and u.vb pal full system, small strip light will do... they keep it cooler, these lizards dont fare well with temps around 85... these lizards also aestvate during warmer times and brumate when it drops to cold.. they also thrive in captivity and breed easily... you should do well with these, lots of substrate with leaf litter, small twigs etc..these lizards like to get under the leaves and wait in lie for their prey....look forward to the pics.. take care adi..


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have just reserved 2 of these I have exo terra viv 30x30x30 with 2% uv in a double canopy for basking however have read not to use basking light as if it get too hot they will cook.
Read they can live too 7 yrs not sure if thats right!????
And they can drown in a sm amount of water????
Using eco soil as substrate and got a live ficus and bark.
im still learning will keep u informed


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

This website will tell you all you need to know about the little Pygmy Chameleons www.pygmychameleon.co.uk

Out of interest as your local to me where did you get them from?


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> Just need a little info about pygmy chameleons.......
> 
> 1. How many times a week do you feed them?
> 2. What you can feed them?
> ...


Tbh, You should know all this, your 'RIP' drop down says you had one, lemme guess, you bought it and knew nothin about it?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

adamholtom85 said:


> Just need a little info about pygmy chameleons.......
> 
> 1. How many times a week do you feed them?
> 2. What you can feed them?
> ...


Ive kept and bred these before so i know a fair amount but im nothing like an expert.
1. feed them every day but just be careful how many you feed.
2. they will eat anything thats small and moves such as cricket. In my experience they didnt seem to bother too much with worms.
3. average about 3 years but if they are wc expect less.
4. yes all the usual suppliments are required.
5. no dont put water in the viv. They will drown in even a small bit of water. just spray the viv at least once a day

UV isnt considered essential for pygmy chams as they dont recieve a great deal of UV radiation in the wild but it wont do any harm as long as they can hide away from the light


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> Tbh, You should know all this, your 'RIP' drop down says you had one, lemme guess, you bought it and knew nothin about it?


thats just what i was about to say.......


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

stuarto69 said:


> This website will tell you all you need to know about the little Pygmy Chameleons www.pygmychameleon.co.uk
> 
> Out of interest as your local to me where did you get them from?


 
If your talking to me, dont think im that local. However got mine from bridgend reptile centre. I bought the 2 kenyans. They did have 2 bearded and 2-3 jacksons. Bearded 45 each, jackson 95 I paid 45 each
but im happy and India, and Kenya seem to be v.active love the ficus plant, there great too watch. Will add pics I have taken 3 but not very good quality so will try and add some in next few days.
thanks everyone :2thumb:


----------



## stuarto69 (Sep 11, 2008)

LauraandLee said:


> If your talking to me, dont think im that local. However got mine from bridgend reptile centre. I bought the 2 kenyans. They did have 2 bearded and 2-3 jacksons. Bearded 45 each, jackson 95 I paid 45 each
> but im happy and India, and Kenya seem to be v.active love the ficus plant, there great too watch. Will add pics I have taken 3 but not very good quality so will try and add some in next few days.
> thanks everyone :2thumb:


Thanks for the info, however my message was for the bloke in Walton!


----------

